# Spray King 500 Texture Rig



## cbm (Sep 18, 2016)

I have an older 500 spray king drywall texturing machine. It is mechanical drive. Looking for 2 heavy duty electrical clutches, they weigh 30 lbs. a piece. ????? please let me know. Trying to restore Rig to new condition.


----------

